# 94 Sentra xe



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

This is just the begining, there are lots and lots of mods to comehttp://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=60376


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice and clean. its good to see colour matching the interior with the interior.good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

nice combination.Have had a chance to drop it yet?
http://www.geocities.com/toy94nissan/


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

yeah i need to get some lowering springs really bad it will probably be my next mod, this weekend i am painting the black inbetween and around the headlights the same color as the car, and im gonna paint my interior black and red hopefully this weekend


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

how is your 2.25 inch exaust can you feel the extra horse?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who you talkin too.. me? since i have the 2.25 inch pipe.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks sweet - but I wouldn't paint your interior - looks cheap IMO.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i was asking phillydog, but since you have it how is it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah I do feel the increase in power but mostly past the 3000rpm range.Which is why I'm working on a second head,porting and polishing,bigger throttle body,porting the intake to match then add nitrous.


----------

